
How to Get Lucky: Maximizing Exposure to Life Changing Serendipity - nateliason
http://www.nateliason.com/how-to-get-lucky/
======
mswen
Nice articulation of asymmetries in luck potential based on different
activities. At any given moment though it can be difficult to balance the
allocation of time and effort because activities like being an employee or
even consulting (still trading my time for a particular dollar amount) are
often needed right now to meet obligations.

I tell people that I consult to pay the bills and then write and build
products with the hope that one day I hit something more scalable and don't
have to just trade my skills and time for money.

